# First try at Buckboard bacon



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok here we go! 4 pieces from a boston butt, average weight 2 1/2 lbs. for the one with brown sugar I used equal parts TQ and Brown Sugar



For the one with black pepper i used equal parts TQ and Course Ground Black Pepper



Into the Frig for a 10 day wait.. will flip them at least once during the 10 days, probably more.

Folks that have done this before, let me know if I am doing anything wrong! 

More pictures at the 10 day mark! Will smoke it with some hickory after its cured.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great, I got a butt that has buckboard bacon written all over it, going to try this soon.

Looking forward to seeing how things turn out.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2010)

Those look great. Everything I have read suggests flipping and massaging daily which is what I did with the belly I cured. The one thing I noticed is that if I would not have flipped the bottom would have all the cure brine and I am not sure if the top would have cured properly

Good luck and once you taste it you are hooked


----------



## davef63 (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah, flip once a day if you can,also put a thermometer where it is in the fridge,you want your temp @ 38*. looks good so far.
dave


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 31, 2010)

looks good, but one question about the peppered ones. You didn't mention sugar, I always add sugar to offset or mask the saltiness of the TQ, at least a third sugar to salt ratio. It won't make it sweet, only less salty.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

You are going to love this BBB stuff.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Everything looks great so far but now comes the hardest part. The waiting cause you toss it an turn it everyday and cann't wait for the 10 days to be up either. then you get to smoke it and then enjoy.


----------



## blzafour (Jan 31, 2010)

I have got to try smoking some Buckboard bacon... looks like a winner to me.


Blza


----------



## smokin-jim (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you are on the right track for sure. Dan does have a good point on the sugar for the pepper bacon. I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a question, you say you used equal parts to TQ to Brown Sugar and equal parts TQ to Black Pepper.  

You Did Not mention how much TQ you used per pound of meat.  

When curing with either TQ or Insta Cure #1 you need to follow the directions of how much to use per pound exactly.  

You do not just make equal parts you need to know the weight of the  meat and add the appropriate amount of cure, not more, not less.

*For TQ: 1 tablespoon of Tender Quick per pound of meat.*

TQ and Insta Cure are not interchangeable...


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, I followed the directions on the bag of TQ. (One tablespoon per lb, and rounded up to the next spoonful)  It's Day 7 and the wait is driving me nuts!  

Once the cure is complete, i'll rinse it and do a test fry.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well its day 10 and absolutely pouring down rain!  Will letting it cure one more day be a bad thing?


----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't think so...should be completely safe to lay outside on a counter right now as a cured piece of meat, but I will let others with more experience in bacon give you the final word.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok, pulled them out the brine today and did a test fry.  Man o Man was it good!  Little salty for my taste, so I am gonna soak them some tomorrow, then lay some hickory smoke on them.  Pictures to follow after the smoke!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 11, 2010)

sawyerr10,

Are you "Dry Curing" or is it a "Brine Cure"?

Looks like Brine in the 1st pic.

Just curious.....


TJ


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 11, 2010)

Guess it would be a dry cure (experts?  help a brother out)  This was my first try at making ANY type bacon.  It was solid when it went in the bag.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 11, 2010)

Saw all that juice in the bag...must be "Sweatin like  Pig!"

TJ


----------



## chefrob (Feb 11, 2010)

looks good....still on my list to do.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well its 4:15 pm here in South Carolina and the snow has just started. So has my Chargriller Duo. Gonna finish my buckboard bacon. Maybe the snow will assist me in keeping the temps where they need to be. Shooting for 137-140 degree internal! Qview to follow!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well here it is hot off the smoker.  The pepper bacon is on the left and the one with brown sugar is on the right.  I am guessing the pepper caused the difference in color.  They are currently wrapped and in the frig resting till tomorrow morning when I do the slicing!  I think this is gonna be a long night!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are the pictures of it sliced and the first fry!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2010)

That's some great lookin' Buckboard Bacon.
Absolutely perfect !
Points to YOU !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The only thing I would have done differently would be to slice it across the short way, instead of the long way. You get more pieces & they fry up more evenly.


Great Job Sawyerrt10,
Bearcarver


----------



## ubekewl454 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great job on da bacon!  I think I'm going to have to try it out.  Thanks for the pics.


----------

